# Piercings!



## mouse (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all,

What do you think of piercings/ what piercings do you have? I recently (as in today) got my tongue web- it's slightly painful and I'm scared the barbel is too short but my piercer said this part of the tongue doesn't swell so badly.

Pictures always appreciated, of course.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 11, 2009)

I used to have my nose pierced. I seriously want to do it again. I just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Tania (Mar 11, 2009)

Just my ears, and that's probably all I'll ever do. 

I've been jonesing for more tattoo, though!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have 10 piercings.. 3 lobe piercings in each ear, right conch, left tragus, my nose and my monroe. You can see my nose & monroe in my picture on my profile. I want to get a few more.. left nipple and a lip stud next I think.


----------



## ahtnamas (Mar 11, 2009)

I have 10. 
3 lobes in each ear, 3 cartilage (2 in one ear, 1 in the other), and my tongue. 
Had both nipples done a few years back, but they kept snagging on things so i finally took them out.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 11, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I have 10 piercings.. 3 lobe piercings in each ear, right conch, left tragus, my nose and my monroe. You can see my nose & monroe in my picture on my profile. I want to get a few more.. left nipple and a lip stud next I think.



..... nipple, you say?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 11, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ..... nipple, you say?



Haha, yeah, why?


----------



## LivingCanvas (Mar 11, 2009)

I have 13.
-3 in each lobe (the lowest are gauged to 3/4")
-septum
-madonna
-industrial
-lip
-both nipples

I'm been contemplating getting my nipples done vertically as well. ...and maybe something below the belt.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got my lip done the day before yesterday, quite pleased with it  

View attachment makeover.jpg


----------



## LadyFae (Mar 13, 2009)

I do like piercings in general, and find them attractive, even sexy on many men (although, I can't say I'm a fan of belly-button piercings on men! I've seen a couple...looked silly really!! But hey, whatever floats their boat, mashes their taters right  ).


Anyhooo, I currently have 10 piercings:

- 4 in each lobe
- Nose
- Tongue


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 13, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Just got my lip done the day before yesterday, quite pleased with it



It looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## Weeze (Mar 13, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Just got my lip done the day before yesterday, quite pleased with it



oh my gosh. 
I want on JUST LIKE THAT!!!

Did it hurt a lot?? I mean, i know piercings hurt a little...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 13, 2009)

thank you ThatGirl08 


Kris- i'm not being funny- it hurt for maybe a second, it was just a strange feeling.....hurts more now that it's healing and all swollen!!! But not comparable to childbirth, I imagine. lol


----------



## AnotherJessica (Mar 13, 2009)

I used to have my tragus pierced and I loved it until it was ripped out of my ear. I also used to have my nose pierced my first year at college but I ended up taking it out and it completely closed up very quickly. Now I only have one earlope piercing on each ear in addition to my cartilage piercing on one ear. I probably won't ever get another piercing. 

The lip piercing looks great on you, Succubus_dxb!


----------



## goodthings (Mar 13, 2009)

mouse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What do you think of piercings/ what piercings do you have? I recently (as in today) got my tongue web- it's slightly painful and I'm scared the barbel is too short but my piercer said this part of the tongue doesn't swell so badly.
> 
> Pictures always appreciated, of course.



I have my nose, ears, belly button and nipples pierced. 

Been thinking of getting my Monroe pierced but am too chicken!! 

View attachment brought over from old computer 967.JPG


View attachment brought over from old computer 1007.jpg


----------



## Filly (Mar 14, 2009)

I have my tongue and both earlobes pierced. Used to have my nose pierced. I really like piercings, but if I got any more I think I would become addicted. It's oh so tempting though!!!! I was actually talking about it last night! *smacks hand* "No more... bad girl"

A good friend of mine has loads of piercings. A few in each ear, including some stretched; tongue; nose; eyebrows, lip, and some in her chest ( Iforget what they are called... they slip in under the skin and look like metal dots on her breast bone). They all look really lovely on her!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 14, 2009)

goodthings said:


> I have my nose, ears, belly button and nipples pierced.
> 
> Been thinking of getting my Monroe pierced but am too chicken!!



Personally, my nose hurt a hell of a lot more than my monroe! I say go for it:]


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 15, 2009)

aaaaaaand now my lip is a swollen mess....lol. crap. Gotta tough it out.


----------



## chublover350 (Sep 24, 2010)

just my septum...got it done at a 10....still is a 10


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 24, 2010)

I have both nipples pierced and I freakin LOVE THEM. I have 14g straight barbells, got it done about 2 months ago. I love playing with them and I get the urge to do so quite often.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 24, 2010)

I have 2 in each lobe, first one is 10G, also have my tongue pierced.

Hopefully going soon to get my snakebites and a vertical labret done


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have my nose pierced....that's all at the moment. This is my second nose piercing, had my left nostril done when I was 16, it closed and got it re pierced 2 years ago. I also had my Monroe pierced a few years back and that HURT, but I loved it! Unfortunately it closed in under a month because I lost the little ball and the rod came out and I couldn't get it back in  It was wicked awesome looking though.

That's all for me....but I SO want my tragus pierced! For those who don't know, it that little flap of cartilage by the opening of the ear, I have wanted that for years!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 24, 2010)

I have my right nostril (seen in every single pic of me, really), and both ears. Not sure the gauge but I know the nostril one is bigger than it's usually done because the jewellery I wanted for it was not the normal size of nostril piercings. I also want to get my lip pierced, my eyebrow, and 3 more times on each ear.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the septum piercing, but otherwise you're a hottie, Chublover.
Me: three in the left, two in the right. Ears.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Sep 24, 2010)

I fully agree with thirtiesgirl, Chublover is a hottie!


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 25, 2010)

septum, guessing at a 12, though I had it to a 10 at one point (photo on my profile).
earlobes (one each), at a 6, going for a 2 or 0, haven't decided yet
tongue (did it in dec. 95 [same day as I did my septum], haven't worn it since jan 96, worst piercing ever, but still have the damned hole)


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 28, 2010)

4 in my left ear, 2 in my right and my, ahem, _downstairs_.


----------



## Megan221 (Oct 1, 2010)

I looove piercings! If you include my ears I have 15 (3 in my tongue, nose, 3 in each earlobe, conch, tragus, industrial, and 2 plain cartilage) I used to have my eyebrow, labret and my lip done as well but I took them all out. At the time I thought there was far too much metal in my face...what a stupid thought.


----------



## Jello404 (Oct 9, 2010)

I love them! I have 9
6 in ear 
3 on left
3 on right
left lip
right eyebrow
I pierced my tongue 2 times...took it out each time.
I want to get it done again....

about to get an industrial in my left ear.


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 9, 2010)

I only have my ears pierced, there is 3 piercings on one side as i can not get 2 of the earrings out, they are stuck, a number of ppl have tried getting them out but have failed, even the doctor couldn't get them out. If anyone has any ideas on how to get them out pls could you share?


----------



## Kamily (Oct 10, 2010)

I have my ears pierced twice on each side. I had my nose pierced but took it out because it got infected.  I was thinking about an eyebrow piercing next.


----------



## FreekiTiki (Oct 10, 2010)

I had my left ear pierced ages ago, don't wear anything in it though. My left nipple was pierced but I took it out when my Infant son yanked it and it started to tear. I am thinking about getting it redone, but not sure, if I did I would probably get both done. Don't want to be asymmetric anymore.


----------



## HayleeRose (Oct 11, 2010)

I only have 4 piercings, not including my ear lobes. I have my Lip, my madonna( its a Monroe basically but its on the right side instead of the left) then my industrial on my right ear and my tragus on my left ear. I had my nose and cartilage done but they closed =(



chublover350 said:


> just my septum...got it done at a 10....still is a 10



Ooh. Im a sucker for septum's on guys. Very nice.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 13, 2011)

I have 20 piercings :]

Industrial
Daith
2 x tragus (one in each ear)
3 lobe in left
3 love in right
snug
rook
3 x top ear
conch
2 in tongue
1 lip
one behind my ear *surface piercing*


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 13, 2011)

In addition to the pair I received as a baby, I have two other pairs in my ear lobes. I would really like to get a Monroe piercing, I find those very beautiful.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got my tongue web, too! 
Also... an industrial, rooks in both ears, conches in both ears, a helix, a standard cartelage, three in easch lobe (bottoms ones gauges to 2s), nose, both nipples, lip,and uhh.. I think that's it for now  I think it puts me at 19 with jewelery in, there's a few holes randomly in my ears that no longer hold anything shiny, so there's 21 'piercings' tiwh 19 showing <3


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 18, 2011)

Had my eyebrow done some time in the last 5 years, and it rejected.


----------



## PigPen (Feb 18, 2011)

i have my ears stretched to 3/4" and my labret. i am currently working on the courage to get my jacob's ladder, but that might be a while. i have heard of horror stories about nerve damage, so we'll see. 

View attachment IMG00332-20110128-1102.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Feb 18, 2011)

My ears are at 22mm 











Here's an image of all my piercings (on my ears) not including my 2x tongue and lip


----------



## toomuchspagett (Mar 30, 2011)

chublover350 said:


> just my septum...got it done at a 10....still is a 10



cute. :}





i got a septum piercing stretched to a 6g.


----------



## DeerVictory (Mar 30, 2011)

I have both nostrils pierced and my septum:






I also had my monroe pierced for a few months a while ago. 





I have 2 piercings in one ear and one in the other.


----------



## Tania (Mar 30, 2011)

DeerVictory said:


> I have both nostrils pierced and my septum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looove your makeup here, but I canna give rep atm. :*


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 31, 2011)

Tania said:


> Looove your makeup here, but I canna give rep atm. :*


Don't worry, got her for ya.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm sad to inform y'all I'm down a piercing. Now, I've only got my left nipple pierced...
see... I learned that, despite the fact that nothing has gone wrong with current procedure, it doesn't mean nothing ever will. I was getting ready to shower, and took off my bra, same way as always, undo the back, let my arms out, and toss it aside. um.. well... my bra's lacy egde foud a good grip on my right nipple's barbell end... and tore it halfway out. 

*you don't know pain until you have the barbell forcibly ripped through your goddamned nipple*

so... now my options are let it heal and redo it later, or let it heal and say 'fuck it' because I don't want to tempt the scar tissue in the future.
I'm leaning toward 'fuck it' at this point.

anybody out there got a weird 'scarred nipple' fetish?


----------



## lalatx (Apr 3, 2011)

Labret done 6 yrs ago
Monroe
3 in my right ear
3 in my lower left ear
12g in my left cartilage

I used to have the right side of my nose, double piercings in my tongue and had the 2nd holes in my ears gauged. Sadly I am massively allergic to metal. It is to the point now where even surgical steel will bug me after 5-6 hours. They all failed to make it.  
In effort to keep my remaining piercings I have started wearing bioplast jewelry.


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 3, 2011)

Ouch! Prayers just said for ya. That's why I only heave my main pierce in my ears and a 2nd pierce in each ear. I can't stand pain...


----------



## mel (Apr 3, 2011)

Ears- one each  

in the past, had my nose, tongue and belly button


----------



## DeerVictory (Apr 5, 2011)

i had to take out my nose piercings and now my life is over ok


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 5, 2011)

DeerVictory said:


> i had to take out my nose piercings and now my life is over ok



D:

seriously, D:!!!


----------



## DeerVictory (Apr 5, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> D:
> 
> seriously, D:!!!



yeah.  I think I was allergic to the cheap studs that I was using. I'm going to get them re-pierced in the summer though because my life is nothing without them.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah...I've not had much experience with piercings (just dated girls with plenty of them) but I've got a thing for natural materials...I love me some spiral tapers for the ears, for example.

And then there's Jade and (snowflake) Obsidian but that's getting into fancy-land. :x


----------



## bella929 (Apr 5, 2011)

i've got 6 lobe piercings and a navel piercing


----------



## toomuchspagett (Apr 6, 2011)

i had a bone tusk in my nose for a minute. it was BRUTAL


----------



## louisaml (Apr 7, 2011)

I just have my eyebrow and one in each ear. I use to have 5 in each ear including two cartilages, a belly button, labret, tongue, and nose. But they ended up closing up due to an old job.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=191451647564640&set=a.166801140029691.31919.100000994182629&theater


----------



## Byagi (May 2, 2011)

I had my lip, nipples and eyebrow for a long time. One nipple was ripped out, so I removed the other one. Got tired of the look of the eyebrow ring, and I loved the lip ring, but it didn't seem to love me.


----------



## OptimusPrimeaux (May 4, 2011)

Just my ears and labret. I want more but I'm not sure what :/


----------



## chublover350 (May 5, 2011)

DeerVictory said:


> I have both nostrils pierced and my septum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um.....wow.....:batting:


----------



## hellaradstar (May 10, 2011)

i had my nostril done...but it came out and i couldn't get it back in...but then i just got my septum done.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 26, 2011)

I have my nostril pierced and three piercings on each ear. I considered getting a few more on my face but I'm too much of a pansy to go through with it.


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 4, 2011)

I will be getting my eyebrow pierce when I got to Vegas next week  ....I am bit worried about the pain :/ :huh:


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 11, 2011)

yaaaah piercing thread:eat1: 

View attachment 123123123565465456465456489789784.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 11, 2011)

lucidbliss said:


> yaaaah piercing thread:eat1:



Oh em gee, your hair is amazingly wonderfully beautifully amazing! :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 11, 2011)

I love that hair too! It's so pretty!

I really, REALLY want to get my nose pierced again. I never seem to have the time or spare money for one.


----------



## lucidbliss (Jul 14, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I love that hair too! It's so pretty!
> 
> I really, REALLY want to get my nose pierced again. I never seem to have the time or spare money for one.




AWWWW Thanks yall, well im a cosmetologist and if you have any questions related to hair , make up, and skin feel free to ask thats what im here for!!


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 2, 2011)

Thursday I'm going to get my navel pierced, any suggestions? The boyfriend has quite a few piercings and he suggests (as far as cleaning goes) this natural sea salt product I don't remember if he told me the actual name of it. 

But as far as pain or after care or anything really, just kinda nervous, I've only ever had my ears pierced! Let me know if you've any tips in regards to it.


----------



## Deacone (Aug 2, 2011)

Wooo!


----------



## toomuchtoomuch (Sep 16, 2011)

I like some piercings. I think they're nice. I have my ear lobes obviously, my belly-button (got that when I was 14) and a couple of months ago I got a stud in my nostril. i LOVE that one!!! I am considering getting some ear cartilage done.. i think sometimes it looks so cute!


----------

